# Does fish sleep?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

On my other thread someone says that his oscar do two things, eat and sleep.
I never heard of sleeping fishes until I read that post :-?

If yes, how do they swim if they are sleeping? :fish:

And someone also told me that if fish sleep, it will get drowned but I never heard of drowning fishes :lol:


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

In my tropical tank the Plecos and cory cats would be resting during the day, Can't really call it sleeping. But they wouldn't move too much or too quickly. But the Rosy Barbs, Mollies, guppies, red finned shark would be active day or night. Come in late or get a glass of water at 2am and they are all moving around same as day time.

Then I got cichlids and they seem to me to sleep, or at least be very determined to rest. Come evening and then early in the morning I can't find my convicts because they have gone into their cave. My JD is nestled into the leaves of a Amazon Sword. I also catch my cichlids regularly "perching" on rocks or even the substrate. Perfectly upright and very still.

Matt


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought they would float if they sleep :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> I thought they would float if they sleep :lol:


No that's when they die.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

LSBoost said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they would float if they sleep :lol:
> ...


Luck you!! :thumb: My fish (elderly guppies and mollies) like to sink when they die, harder to net them that way. :x

Matt


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Why did they sink? :lol: Maybe they're still alive! :x


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Mr. Praline: 'E's not pinin'! 'E's passed on! This fish is no more! He has ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet 'is maker! 'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e
rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed 'im to the perch 'e'd be pushing up the daisies! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig! 'E's kicked the
bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!! THIS IS AN EX-FISH!!

Nope I assure you they were quite dead.
Matt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish only float after they have been dead a while when the gasses have a chance to build up and make them more bouyant. I usually find any dead ones on the bottom.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that so? :-?


----------

